# [Expired] TPs Sale started @6:00PM CT



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Sold Out!

http://stores.ebay.c...ksid=p4634.m322

16GB for $99 + $19 Shipping sucks!!!
32GB for $149 + $19 Shipping sucks!!!

Firesale started @ 6:00pm CT and practically ended in couple of minutes


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

Yup just noticed that bout 20mins ago. Man I hope I can get my hands on one

Edit....lemm ask u guys. For anyone who already has one and running CM and such. Will the 16gb be enough? Or would it be safe to try and get a 32gb?? TIA!

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'd get 32gb if you plan to get one at all... Why the hell are people buying them before the sale? Are they going to have to pay the 599 price?


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

Bimmer84 said:


> I'd get 32gb if you plan to get one at all... Why the hell are people buying them before the sale? Are they going to have to pay the 599 price?


HAHA i have no idea. But it does say 6pm now. Good eye dark-angel....alright i guess ill jump on the 32gb if i get the chance...maybe even the accessorie bundle


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Bimmer84 said:


> I'd get 32gb if you plan to get one at all... Why the hell are people buying them before the sale? Are they going to have to pay the 599 price?


May be they are hoping for a price match later on. I'll check with some "Price Matching gurus" and let you know guys that if it is possible!!

Edit: Not possible on eBay


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Yea, keep us updated man... Might give an unfair advantage... lol


----------



## dajogejr (Jul 13, 2011)

They are probably just putting them up as a place holder...if someone buys them at that price, well...there's a sucker born every minute.


----------



## gbrown69 (Aug 26, 2011)

doh! Not available to canada...:-(


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

reverepats said:


> HAHA i have no idea. But it does say 6pm now. Good eye dark-angel....alright i guess ill jump on the 32gb if i get the chance...maybe even the accessorie bundle


It will be a smart move if you buy with a accessory bundle as less people will go it for due to higher price. Secondly, love your F5 key today LOL


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

my F5 key is going to be worn out lol


----------



## gbrown69 (Aug 26, 2011)

ha ha ha all is frozen ebay not working...


----------



## JKirk (Oct 25, 2011)

And eBay crashes


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Holy super slow ebay pages!!


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

anyone have any luck? tips for getting through?


----------



## gbrown69 (Aug 26, 2011)

epic fail from ebay and hp bwa ha ha ha


----------



## JKirk (Oct 25, 2011)

I've got 3 separate windows all just hanging there... 1 just gave up the ghost...the pay part of ebay seems to be down...heh...


----------



## gbrown69 (Aug 26, 2011)

now they say limited qty available in place of more than 10 available hehe


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

No luck to get through here...


----------



## JKirk (Oct 25, 2011)

I have one 16gig in my cart....but can't get to my cart now... Already had tried buy it now on a 32 gig....this is nuts.


----------



## gbrown69 (Aug 26, 2011)

oh! now it state invalid item...


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Same here...


----------



## JKirk (Oct 25, 2011)

Now I show a 32gig in my cart... trying to proceed to checkout...


----------



## blumpkinblake (Jun 30, 2011)

It's kinda funny watching all this happen


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Sweet. . got 2 in my cart. does that secure them for a certain amount of time? :/


----------



## JKirk (Oct 25, 2011)

I've got separate windows trying to get both a 16 and a 32...but each shows only 1 of them in my cart...not sure if my cart has both of them or not.....this is a riot....sad...but a riot!


----------



## JKirk (Oct 25, 2011)

DrPepperLives said:


> Sweet. . got 2 in my cart. does that secure them for a certain amount of time? :/


Hopefully long enough to purchase them with this craziness!


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Haha I CAN'T GET THROUGH. Gonna be so pissed if I just can't pay for them


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks like they are gone, all say invalid now...


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

2 in my cart for 10 minutes now can't check out, i think its dead already


----------



## JKirk (Oct 25, 2011)

"Review your purchase..." but it wants a phone number and won't let me add it!!! GRRR!!!


----------



## Pithism (Jul 11, 2011)

frick!!!! there in my damn cart let me buy them!!!!


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUU EBAY


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

DEAD


----------



## Pithism (Jul 11, 2011)

so lame!!! did they not expect to be packed right now?


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

The deal is dead now, items are no longer available


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't know guys. Just got two 32gb in my cart randomly. . .


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

damn it. Nevermind.


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

Managed to get one in my cart but it eventually timed out.. Oh well


----------



## JKirk (Oct 25, 2011)

Looks like the 32gig disappeared from my cart while I was proceeding to checkout... crossing fingers on the 16gig.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

got 2 16GB at the payment section, and that's as far as I can get...


----------



## JKirk (Oct 25, 2011)

Dang...."error" can't process my request... Guess I lost 'em....that sucks!


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

at click to checkout at 7:03 and got stuck there....whata bunch of BS LOL...man im being a sore loser right now AHAHA...ahh well


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

shit number increasing of sold unit like crazy. luckily ebay still UP


----------



## perfoliate (Jun 10, 2011)

yeah I got all the way to confirm purchase and then it came back with no longer available. The last refresh listed they had sold 2316 of the 16 gb. That's not that many considering how many people were probably trying to grab this


----------



## ophbalance (Dec 11, 2011)

Bah, had one, but then it was gone when I tried to get through checkout. You'd think, however, this would be a huge wallop of a wakeup call that THIS is the right price range for a tablet.


----------



## JKirk (Oct 25, 2011)

"Sorry, we could not complete your request at this time."

Looks like I'm S.O.L.


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

So... nobody here got one? lol. What a mess.


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

That's pretty messed up. They definitely didn't have enough to do that.


----------



## Pithism (Jul 11, 2011)

it was also over hyped as well from others so that doesn't help. so it makes sense why this would happen


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

No luck...30 minutes of hitting buy now or add to cart, and neither ever worked....16gb


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

So much for announcing it to the public tomorrow morning.


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Well the 32GB is still there http://www.ebay.com/...#ht_5793wt_1803

EDIT gone


----------



## Pithism (Jul 11, 2011)

thats not really available


----------



## Pithism (Jul 11, 2011)

just a cruel tease haha


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

All of the pages are still there, but you can't BIN or add them to your cart...


----------



## dajogejr (Jul 13, 2011)

Got a feeling they once again sold more than they had...we'll see how this plays out in the next few days.
I had the 32 and 16 pages up for 499 and 599...at 7 they changed, I added 2 to my cart within seconds and still couldn't process them...stuck in the cart.
Oh well...these were just for friends. I've had 3 for some time.


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

what a joke, all the way through pay pal about 15 times to have it tell me sorry your item is unavailable.


----------



## jbwk254 (Aug 6, 2011)

try the ebay.ca or ebay.uk. When the US site crashed I was able to purchase it through the UK site with no problems


----------



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

I had a 32GB TP in my cart - paid with PayPal then PayPal reversed the Transaction and refunded my money. What a load of BS!


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

Literally just bought one. Hmm.


----------



## Zaret (Dec 5, 2011)

Use Ebay canada, if for some reason you get an unavailable message, refresh

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/170746761857?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.ca%3A80%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp5197.m570.l1313%26_nkw%3D170746761857%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1


----------



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

Zaret said:


> Use Ebay canada, if for some reason you get an unavailable message, refresh
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/i..._fvi%3D1&_rdc=1


I get this...

"170746761857" - Invalid Item

The item you requested ( 170746761857 ) is invalid, still pending, or no longer in our database. Please check the number and try again. If this message persists, the item has either not started and is not yet available for viewing, or has expired and is no longer available.


----------



## Zaret (Dec 5, 2011)

Did you refreshed when you got that?


----------



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

It says Quantity available = 0


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hopefully I got one of the last ones. I just was on an intense refresh mission until I got one. Sheesh.


----------



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

Zaret said:


> Did you refreshed when you got that?


Several times. Quantity still at 0.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

HP feedback rating is going to hell because of this lol


----------



## Zaret (Dec 5, 2011)

barcodelinux said:


> Several times. Quantity still at 0.


weird, some people in another forum are saying they are getting through after refreshing a couple times, maybe they are adding more quantities? Or maybe they'll get refunded if it's a glitch.


----------



## Dwyndal (Jun 21, 2011)

seems only a few 32g left but i wanted the bundle, meh, i'll live. It was mostly for the keyboard but i'll just get a bt one eventually my apple kb won't work right


----------



## tullywork (Aug 28, 2011)

I had the same problems; got all the way through paypal confirmation and got an error. eBay's site is TERRIBLE. HP should have just processed these through their own site, what an embarrassement for both companies. how can you have SO many errors and only process a few thousand orders?!?! Frooition.com was the site feeding HP's content, they shouldn't be overlooked as incompetent either!!!

EPIC FAIL! 1D10T2


----------



## jbwk254 (Aug 6, 2011)

I didn't even see the bundle on the site


----------



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

tullywork said:


> I had the same problems; got all the way through paypal confirmation and got an error. eBay's site is TERRIBLE. HP should have just processed these through their own site, what an embarrassement for both companies. how can you have SO many errors and only process a few thousand orders?!?! Frooition.com was the site feeding HP's content, they shouldn't be overlooked as incompetent either!!!
> 
> EPIC FAIL! 1D10T2


Agreed!


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

tullywork said:


> I had the same problems; got all the way through paypal confirmation and got an error. eBay's site is TERRIBLE. HP should have just processed these through their own site, what an embarrassement for both companies. how can you have SO many errors and only process a few thousand orders?!?! Frooition.com was the site feeding HP's content, they shouldn't be overlooked as incompetent either!!!
> 
> EPIC FAIL! 1D10T2


Yeah, not like HP's site would have overloaded, and then you would be here complaining about HP's site...


----------



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

Almost an hour and a half after the sale started, my.frooition.com still is having problems serving up content.


----------



## tullywork (Aug 28, 2011)

flame their facebook walls...if they wasted an hour of my day, sure as hell I'm going to do the same to their PR people:
ebay: https://www.facebook...129119647133713
frooition: https://www.facebook...rooition.design


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

tullywork said:


> flame their facebook walls...if they wasted an hour of my day, sure as hell I'm going to do the same to their PR people:
> ebay: https://www.facebook...129119647133713
> frooition: https://www.facebook...rooition.design


Wow, seriously... grow up...


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

I looked at the sales history for all three item numbers for the 32 gb Touch Pads and it totaled just over 8300. They took the 16 off the site within 15 minutes. The 32's are still there as of this message, just none available.
I even tried refreshing for a while and a couple of times a few showed available. Clicked on "Buy It Now" and managed to get to the next step to pay. Of course at that point it all went to hell.


----------



## Zaret (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a feeling there will be 16gb ones posted tomorrow, I really wanted a 16gb instead, but can't complain.


----------



## johnvan (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow, I got real lucky. I managed to get two 16gb.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaret (Dec 5, 2011)

johnvan said:


> Wow, I got real lucky. I managed to get two 16gb.
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


You did, I was there refreshing like crazy and had a 16 gb in my cart but was not able to check out until the listing ended, so then I swifted my attention to a 32gb which I managed to get, kinda sucks it was $180 total vs the $120 I wanted to spend.


----------



## abemusmax (Nov 23, 2011)

I was on at before 7 and had 2 16GB in my cart at the 599 price. and I refreshed at 7 and i got through to the page saying processing and then it didnt wanna work. lol.Then I kept seeing the error message for about 40ish mins until finally I managed to get one 32GB Touchpad. But I have never seen so many error messages in my life. haha


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

abemusmax said:


> I was on at before 7 and had 2 16GB in my cart at the 599 price. and I refreshed at 7 and i got through to the page saying processing and then it didnt wanna work. lol.Then I kept seeing the error message for about 40ish mins until finally I managed to get one 32GB Touchpad. But I have never seen so many error messages in my life. haha


My exact experience here, as well. I hope it wasnt a glitch that allowed me to get one though.


----------



## elborak (Sep 8, 2011)

Just got shipping confirmation on my 32GB.


----------



## abemusmax (Nov 23, 2011)

elborak said:


> Just got shipping confirmation on my 32GB.


Yep, I got mine too this morning! ^.^


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

I got 2 16gb, and 1 32gb. So with the one i have now, thats 4 touchpads total ^.^

I'm not flipping these items though, im giving them aways to family. Except the 32, ill keep that, and restore/giveaway my current 16gb









Easy christmas presents xP

edit: Looks like one of them has successfully shipped, the 32. Set to arrive here tomorrow or the day after. Still waiting for the 16's to ship.


----------



## ashton4life (Dec 12, 2011)

I hate all you guys that got more then one............I was there from the start and nothing went through. I tried and tried and nothing...so sad! Please SOMEONE kill this thread already I'm so upset!


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

ashton4life said:


> I hate all you guys that got more then one............I was there from the start and nothing went through. I tried and tried and nothing...so sad! Please SOMEONE kill this thread already I'm so upset!


The ebay.com site crashed, nobody got through. I didn't either. The only people who got through were the ones who switched to ebay.co.uk that was up and still worked like normal ebay. Even if everybody bought only 1, you still wouldnt have been able to get one unless you went through co.uk, or some other ebay domain, because .com was down, with no hope of return.


----------



## ashton4life (Dec 12, 2011)

ilive12 said:


> The ebay.com site crashed, nobody got through. I didn't either. The only people who got through were the ones who switched to ebay.co.uk that was up and still worked like normal ebay. Even if everybody bought only 1, you still wouldnt have been able to get one unless you went through co.uk, or some other ebay domain, because .com was down, with no hope of return.


That makes sense..... Ebay sux! They left us all out to dry in the rain! Thx for the update ilive12.


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

ilive12 said:


> The ebay.com site crashed, nobody got through. I didn't either. The only people who got through were the ones who switched to ebay.co.uk that was up and still worked like normal ebay. Even if everybody bought only 1, you still wouldnt have been able to get one unless you went through co.uk, or some other ebay domain, because .com was down, with no hope of return.


Not true. I tried with .ca and with .uk and could never get through the payment section. However, I refreshed on .com and after 40+ mins of trying i was able to purchase one. A little luck and a little determination.


----------



## abemusmax (Nov 23, 2011)

ilive12 said:


> The ebay.com site crashed, nobody got through. I didn't either. The only people who got through were the ones who switched to ebay.co.uk that was up and still worked like normal ebay. Even if everybody bought only 1, you still wouldnt have been able to get one unless you went through co.uk, or some other ebay domain, because .com was down, with no hope of return.


I went through the regular ebay site and I just kept at it till somehow I managed to get one in my cart to checkout all the way. I was waiting for it since 6pm EST and was on there till 7:45pm EST.


----------



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

There was only so much Ebay could handle, I bet there were over a million people around the world trying to buy these Touchpads. Doesn't mater which site you went to, they all have to go through HP's Ebay site. I managed to get 1 in my cart and even made the purchase through paypal only to find out later that Paypal cancled my order because they ran out of stock faster than Paypal could keep up.


----------



## poconopaul (Oct 7, 2011)

I was able to get 2(32gig) from co.uk. They were just delivered this morning


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

Yup, i got a 32gb from co.uk, it just came this afternoon. My 16gb ones are set to come in 4-5 days.



twiddler said:


> Not true. I tried with .ca and with .uk and could never get through the payment section. However, I refreshed on .com and after 40+ mins of trying i was able to purchase one. A little luck and a little determination.


Well for the 16gbs, in the 15-30 minutes they had them available, the co.uk checkout worked fine for me. Now after that i wanted to get a 32gb, and there were 3 32gb listings, only one of them worked for me. But once i found the right one it took little to no loading time to go through. Tried through the .com, and it was 5 minutes and not even one page went through. Not to say its not possible, but it was a lot harder to order from the .com, but it might depend on your connection and where you are and of the such...


----------



## johnvan (Oct 15, 2011)

That might explain my luck with grabbing two 16gb units. I had no luck myself on eBay.com, my wife jumped on her computer and went to eBay.ca and it worked the first time. Purely accidental but great for us. I just wish I'd realized the shipping cost. PayPal showed $38 for shipping and I saw that 2 day was also $38. I rushed the checkout and didn't realize I was coughing up $76 for shipping. Ouch.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------

